# Powerbait wieder  geschmeidig machen



## eddijung (6. September 2018)

Hallo Forellenangler .  Ich habe längere Zeit nicht auf Forellen geangelt . Jetzt  wollte ich mal wieder gehen , habe aber festgestellt, das der Teig etwas spröde geworden ist . Da ich ihn ungern wegschmeißen möchte , mein Frage an euch . hat jemand eine Idee wie man den Teig wieder schön geschmeidig macht  Ich danke im voraus für eventuelle Tipps .


----------



## el.Lucio (6. September 2018)

*AW: Powerpait wieder  geschmeidig machen*

Etwas Wasser drauf(aber nicht zuviel) und einziehen lassen. Danach ist der wie neu.




#h


----------



## sprogoe (6. September 2018)

*AW: Powerbait wieder  geschmeidig machen*

Wasser drauf ist richtig, so ´nen guten halben Teelöffel und noch ´nen Tip: beim Köderwechsel den vom Schleppen feuchten Teig nicht ins Wasser werfen, wie viele es machen, sondern zurück ins Glas, hält auch feucht und kann beim nächsten Mal mit eingeknetet werden.


----------



## forellen-fangen (6. September 2018)

*AW: Powerbait wieder  geschmeidig machen*

Genau einfach etwas Wasser rein ins Glas und wieder zumachen. Kann aber etwas dauern bis der wieder voll geschmeidig wird. Kannst versuchen ein paar Löcher mit einer Nadel reinzumachen. So kann das Wasser schneller "durchsickern"


Lg


----------



## Dorschkopp7 (6. September 2018)

*AW: Powerbait wieder  geschmeidig machen*

Ich nehme gerne etwas Öl in dem ich eine Knoblauchzehe gedrückt habe ( Garlic ) |rolleyes


----------



## eddijung (6. September 2018)

*AW: Powerbait wieder  geschmeidig machen*

Danke Euch für die guten Tipps


----------

